# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  الحاجة فوزية محمد مرزوق آل شياب الى رحمة الله ورضوانه

## آهات حنونه

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
( الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ )
اليوم الاربعاء 9 شعبان 1431هـ
انتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة خادمة العترة الطاهرة الخطيبة الحسينية
فوزية محمد مرزوق آل شياب
زوجة الشيخ حسين محمد القصله
المرحومة تعرضت لحادث سير ليلة السبت عند خروجها من أحدى الحسينيات في مدينة الاحساء

(الكويكب)
يقام مجلس العزاء في حسينية آل جمعة



شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة


( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي)
ورحمالله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين


بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )*

*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ* *رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ**(**2* *)* *الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ**(** 3* *)* *مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ**(** 4* *)*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ* *نَسْتَعِينُ**(** 5* *)**اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**(** 6* *)*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ* *عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ**(** 7* *)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )

    الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
    إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
    صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ   الرَّحِيمِِ﴿ 1 ﴾
  الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾    الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾  مَالِكِ   يَوْمِ  الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾  اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ   المُستَقِيمَ   ﴿ 6 ﴾
  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ    الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## نبراس،،،

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )*

*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ* *رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ**(**2* *)* *الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ**(** 3* *)* *مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ**(** 4* *)*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ* *نَسْتَعِينُ**(** 5* *)**اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**(** 6* *)*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ* *عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ**(** 7* *)*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

* رحمها الله ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين


بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿** 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* *﴿** 5* *﴾** اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿** 6* *﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ**﴿** 7* *﴾*

----------


## ليلاس

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ* *الرَّحِيمِِ**﴿** 1* *﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ* *رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ**﴿** 2* *﴾**الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ**﴿** 3* *﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ**﴿** 4* *﴾**إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ* *نَسْتَعِينُ**﴿** 5* *﴾**اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿** 6* *﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ* *عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ**﴿** 7* *﴾*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون* 

*رحم الله الفقيدة واسكنها فسيح جناته* 


**


*ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ساجدة لربها

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ   الرَّحِيمِِ﴿ 1 ﴾
  الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾    الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾  مَالِكِ   يَوْمِ  الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾  اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ   المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ    الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ**الرَّحِيمِِ**﴿** 1* *﴾*

*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ* *رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ**﴿** 2* *﴾**الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ**﴿** 3* *﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ**﴿** 4* *﴾**إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ* *نَسْتَعِينُ**﴿** 5* *﴾**اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿** 6* *﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ* *عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ**﴿** 7* *﴾*

----------

